# Current river



## SPACECOWBOY (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm heading down to my buddies farm in Doniphan this Friday,does anyone know how fishing has been?


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jun 24, 2014)

Bump. Anyone live down there, I'm wondering what shape the rivers in with all this rain?


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 24, 2014)

You might want to try looking up, semo jet boat enthusiast on facebook. Join the group, alot of people on there from the Current River area.


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks


----------

